# Getting hired with a felony



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the felony for?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> What is the felony for?


Megan's Law.


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

assault


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's some previous threads on the subject:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/interview-but-criminal-record-2959/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/criminal-record-9248/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/conviction-5617/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/felony-conviction-5422/


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks 480sparky


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sanjo, what constitutes felony assault?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

If you are doing construction most of the time it's not that big of a deal. 
Service work, you might have a tougher time.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

It depends. I see more and more electrical contractors being required to do background checks per their contracts with the GC or owner. In Portland places like Intel, Port of Portland require background checks. You would also have a hard time if your parole restricts from contact with children. Would cut out any school construction work.


----------



## sanjo's finest (Feb 7, 2010)

I got into a fight an broke a guys nose.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sanjo's finest said:


> I got into a fight an broke a guys nose.


That doesn't sound that bad to me. I'm sure we've ALL done that. Who started it? My guess is that a judge didn't think you were an innocent bytsander.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> That doesn't sound that bad to me. I'm sure we've ALL done that. Who started it? My guess is that a judge didn't think you were an innocent bytsander.


:laughing:

Yeah, we've ALL broken a person's nose in a fist fight.

Hooligans unite!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyway, i've worked with plenty of guys in the trades who have felonies and would have no problem working with _some_ of them again.
Unfortunately, employers don't see it that way and especially now, when so many guys without felonies are looking for jobs. It's a big ding on your resume.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you want to commit felonies, wait until after you're hired. 


oops, too late for that I guess.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, we've ALL broken a person's nose in a fist fight.
> 
> Hooligans unite!


Well, it wasn't really a fist fight. He was upset and when we went outside he held the door for me, and...I thought he was ready.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Well, it wasn't really a fist fight. He was upset and when we went outside he held the door for me, and...I thought he was ready.


haha, the polite guy get his nose broken. Bet he deserved it.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

With us, no chance of employment with a felony. Alot of traffic violations and other crimes are also disqualifying.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With the labor market the way it is right now, the guy would have to be Thomas Edision's great-grandson for me to ever even consider hiring someone with a felony right now. There's too many good guys to pick from to fool around with someone who has an official record of using poor judgement.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> With the labor market the way it is right now, the guy would have to be Thomas Edision's great-grandson for me to ever even consider hiring someone with a felony right now. There's too many good guys to pick from to fool around with someone who has an official record of using poor judgement.



I agree with this. If you got a felony, you have bad judgement. I wouldnt hire you now, or 3 years ago. Thats just the way it is.

~Matt


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I agree with this. If you got a felony, you have bad judgement. I wouldnt hire you now, or 3 years ago. Thats just the way it is.
> 
> ~Matt


In the world we now live in, pulling over on the highway and peeing in the woods where the rest of the animals go can get you a public urination charge which in many places carries sex offenders status which could put you on the Megan's Law list. 

Have you ever peed outside?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Forgery said:


> In the world we now live in, pulling over on the highway and peeing in the woods where the rest of the animals go can get you a public urination charge which in many places carries sex offenders status which could put you on the Megan's Law list.
> 
> Have you ever peed outside?


Then dont break the rules - you know taking a leak outside is indecent exposure, and against the law. Simple... dont do it. You have a choice - its your bad decision if you choose the wrong one, not my fault.

Also - Taking a piss in the woods is not compairable to assault, so your point is moot.

~Matt


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Then dont break the rules - you know taking a leak outside is indecent exposure, and against the law. Simple... dont do it. You have a choice - its your bad decision if you choose the wrong one, not my fault.


 Yet you yourself have done it, you just weren't caught.

The holier than thou attitude isn't going to get you anywhere.




TOOL_5150 said:


> Also - Taking a piss in the woods is not compairable to assault, so your point is moot.


They both can be felonies, which you were specifically talking about, so my point stands.

If you were only talking about assault, then I wouldn't have commented. But you generalize all felonies together, which isn't appropriate. Our government continues to turn every act into a felony. I have a list of felony convictions that are lame and possibly unconstitutional that range from scratching a floor while break dancing at a house party to dropping cotton balls on the ground.

You peed on the side of the road, I've peed on the side of the road, and Applicant X has peed on the side of the road. The only difference is that Applicant X got caught for doing it. Why should I look down on him? I went thru a red light before too, but nothing happened. If someone went thru a red light and hit a car and got a manslaughter charge, should I look down on him as if he did anything worse than me?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I never said I was an angel. Also, If I had a felony - for whatever reason, I would expect to pay the consequences for making that bad decision - weather it be jail time or having a hard time getting hired, or trying to get an electrical license. My record is clear, and I intend on keeping it that way by making good decisions.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forgery said:


> You peed on the side of the road, I've peed on the side of the road, and Applicant X has peed on the side of the road. The only difference is that Applicant X got caught for doing it. Why should I look down on him? I went thru a red light before too, but nothing happened. If someone went thru a red light and hit a car and got a manslaughter charge, should I look down on him as if he did anything worse than me?


Doesn't matter. They guy has an assault conviction. I'd hardly call that peeing on the side of the road.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I never said I was an angel. Also, If I had a felony - for whatever reason, I would expect to pay the consequences for making that bad decision - weather it be jail time or having a hard time getting hired, or trying to get an electrical license. My record is clear, and I intend on keeping it that way by making good decisions.
> 
> ~Matt


This is my whole point. You admit the you're not an angel, but then you say that your record is clear. Your record is only clear because you weren't caught or the situation didn't escalate out of your control. 

My point is that if someone does something reasonably normal, something that I have done myself, I am not going to outcast him just because he got caught doing it, or got wrapped up in police state laws. 

To each his own...


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Doesn't matter. They guy has an assault conviction. I'd hardly call that peeing on the side of the road.


It does matter, I was replying to TOOL_5150 saying that if you got a felony he won't hire you no matter what. That's where the peeing on the side of the road came from, a possible felony.

But to go back to your assault conviction, show me an electrician that never got into a fight that could end up getting him an assault charge if he got caught.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Forgery said:


> But to go back to your assault conviction, show me an electrician that never got into a fight that could end up getting him an assault charge if he got caught.


Thats easy - dont get into a fight, and you wont get into trouble. Dont put yourself in the place that a fight might happen. If you have a bad temper, thats your problem. If you have a spotted record, thats your problem. Dont get mad because I can stay out of trouble, and you cant.

~Matt


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Thats easy - dont get into a fight, and you wont get into trouble. Dont put yourself in the place that a fight might happen. If you have a bad temper, thats your problem. If you have a spotted record, thats your problem. Dont get mad because I can stay out of trouble, and you cant.
> 
> ~Matt


So you've never been in a fight?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Forgery said:


> So you've never been in a fight?


No, Other than once in school a kid threw me on the ground, from behind, because he thought I stole his pager. I did not steal his pager, and he got suspended.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forgery, what's on your record that's got you wound up so tight about this?


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Forgery, what's on your record that's got you wound up so tight about this?


My record is beside the point. I'm not wound up tight, I'm having a calm discussion, I just find many people's views on this hypocritical.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forgery said:


> My record is beside the point. I'm not wound up tight, I'm having a calm discussion, I just find many people's views on this hypocritical.


Well, I guess I guessed right about you having a record.

Let me say this very clearly. If you have a record, I will not hire you. Doesn't matter what most people have done in their life, what I've done in my life, what your Mommy did to you, what the circumstances were, or who was to blame. If you are a convicted felon, I'm not hiring you. Simple as that. You have poor judgement. I can't use people with poor judgement. 

The "two wrongs make it right" and the "I'm a victim of circumstances" arguments don't go one inch with me.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Doesn't matter what most people have done in their life, what I've done in my life,
> ~
> Simple as that. You have poor judgement. I can't use people with poor judgement.


And that is what makes you a hypocrite. That person's judgement is no poorer than yours, the only difference is that they got caught while you got away.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forgery said:


> And that is what makes you a hypocrite. That person's judgement is no poorer than yours, the only difference is that they got caught while you got away.


No. The person who did not get caught has better judgement than the person who did.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> No. The person who did not get caught has better judgement than the person who did.


LOL, that's rich. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No. The person who did not get caught has better judgement than the person who did.


That ends the thread.... :thumbup::laughing:

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it just me or is Marc's new signature picture kinda.......gay?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Is it just me or is Marc's new signature picture kinda.......gay?


Probably. I robbed it from my website. A homosexual man made my website. Honest truth.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Is it just me or is Marc's new signature picture kinda.......gay?


I thought you were on a sabbatical to gain enlightenment.:001_huh:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Probably. I robbed it from my website. A homosexual man made my website. Honest truth.


That's an awfully loaded comment you just made there.  :laughing:


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

About 12 years ago, back when making personal websites was cool, I was learning web development and I remember there was this website that made "banners". That exact image in Marc's post was the premier banner that everyone used, you just typed the words into a form and clicked submit and then that banner came up for you to put on your webpage.

Memories... :thumbsup:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Most guys who have their pee pee out in the woods long enough to get caught are doing more than peeing. Often it is very gay.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

egads said:


> Most guys who have their pee pee out in the woods long enough to get caught are doing more than peeing. Often it is very gay.


I bet you got a lot of stories. Peter D. would love to hear them.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Forgery said:


> In the world we now live in, pulling over on the highway and peeing in the woods where the rest of the animals go can get you a public urination charge which in many places carries sex offenders status which could put you on the Megan's Law list.
> 
> Have you ever peed outside?


I can honestly say this is not a felony here in PA, it is a misdemenor.

Paid 100 in fines and costs.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

egads said:


> Most guys who have their pee pee out in the woods long enough to get caught are doing more than peeing. Often it is very gay.


_Something About Mary_?


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I can honestly say this is not a felony, it is a misdemenor.
> 
> Paid 100 in fines and costs.


 Do you also have to register as a sex offender? Because many other people do. 

Or are you going to admit that your one case is different that others?

Your ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Forgery said:


> Do you also have to register as a sex offender? Because many other people do.
> 
> Or are you going to admit that your one case is different that others?
> 
> Your ignorance of the law is no excuse.


 
Say whatever you want too.

We got nailed when we all pulled over to wizz with a cooler half full in the back, whilst cruising for chicks one night.

Yeah, I'm pretty ignorant of laws I have been busted with.

In all fairness, Megans Law wasn't around when this happened, and laws do change, but I still doubt having to wizz in the woods here in PA gets you a felony. There would have to be some other circumstances that were relevant.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't worry is someone is a felon or an ex con, I've worked with both. I can forgive and forget if they payed their time/fine.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Say whatever you want too.
> 
> We got nailed when we all pulled over to wizz with a cooler half full in the back, whilst cruising for chicks one night.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty ignorant of laws I have been busted with.


So what are you saying? Are you arguing that public urination isn't punishable by felony charges anywhere, that all the people who are on the sex offenders list for public urination are fictitious- just because you didn't get that charge?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Forgery said:


> So what are you saying? Are you arguing that public urination isn't punishable by felony charges anywhere, that all the people who are on the sex offenders list for public urination are fictitious- just because you didn't get that charge?


No, it sounds like you are arguing that anyone caught taking a wizz in public is a felon, and should be placed on a sex offender list.

I just pointed out, here in PA, urinating in public, by itself, is not a felony, and will not get you labeled a sex offender.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I went and took a whiz in my back yard in spite of this thread.:jester:

~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Even in your own house.

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/local/101909_man_caught_making_coffee_naked_faces_charges


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> No, it sounds like you are arguing that anyone caught taking a wizz in public is a felon, and should be placed on a sex offender list.


 Nope, that is the exact opposite of everything that I have said. I know you're not a terribly intelligent person, but you should still be able to figure this out. 

My point was that there are people who have felony convictions for things as lame as public urination, and that someone should look into someone else's past instead of just writing them off as a felon.

Next time you start an argument, maybe you should figure out what's going on first. 

Read.
Comprehend.
Post.

Use that order.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Did Marc really make his own web site or is that just an ugly rumor?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> Even in your own house.
> 
> http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/local/101909_man_caught_making_coffee_naked_faces_charges


What a stupid woman... She calls the cops because a guy is nakid in his own house? come on... if you dont like what you see - dont look at it. Thats private property, not like he was in the park!

~Matt


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What a stupid woman... She calls the cops because a guy is nakid in his own house? come on... if you dont like what you see - dont look at it. Thats private property, not like he was in the park!
> 
> ~Matt


Why blame the woman? She's free to call the police. 

I blame the cops, the prosecutors, and the lawmakers.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Forgery said:


> Why blame the woman? She's free to call the police.
> 
> I blame the cops, the prosecutors, and the lawmakers.


While this is mostly true, A little blame is on the woman IMO. But I do have to agree that most of it has to do with some of the rediculous laws that we have to go by. Seems the criminals have more rights than the people that do good on a daily basis...


~Matt


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Forgery said:


> They both can be felonies, which you were specifically talking about, so my point stands.


I apologize for not comprehending.

Please post a state law, where urinating in the woods, by itself, is a felony whereby you get put on a sex offenders list.

Can you post a case where someone was prosecuted under this law, for this felony offense of taking a pee in the woods.

I don't believe it, but I could be wrong.

Send me some info backing this up, and I'll believe you and never stop to take a pee in that state, in the woods.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Please post a state law...


No, absolutely not. I am not going to do your legwork for you.

Google is your friend, there is mounds of information on this topic.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

An interesting fact I remember from an old Dateline show is that a high percentage of folks with sex offenses on their records are now married to their "victims". Basically some 16 or 17 year old girls parents freak out and have the 18 year old boyfriend arrested. 

I know parents who had to hire a lawyer to get their teenage son's charge of indecent exposure (from mooning) reduced to disorderly conduct so as to not ruin his life. Cost them at least a grand. A good investment compared to loosing the generous college scholarship he had been offered.


----------



## adam4all (Sep 14, 2008)

I've worked around people who got locked up for violence and drugs/alcohol. Not much different than everyone else. You have some losers that will never change their ways and you also see some pretty cool people that are trying to get on their feet.

It's your attitude and your ability that count. I'd much rather work with a guy who has learned a tough lesson than some clown who lives in an ego bubble and won't learn a thing.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Forgery said:


> In the world we now live in, pulling over on the highway and peeing in the woods where the rest of the animals go can get you a public urination charge which in many places carries sex offenders status which could put you on the Megan's Law list.
> 
> Have you ever peed outside?


There was a guy in a mall near here not too long ago who was arrested just for standing in a large shopping bag inside a stall.


----------



## shepman (May 30, 2010)

If I have a felony conviction for Copper Wire Theft, is there any hope? Can I get insured and bonded or somehow buy personal insurance so there is no liability on the company/owner? I need to know if I have any options.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I went into an old country store one day to use the restroom. The guy said it was broke and to go out back. So I did and about half way through a state trooper came around the building. Of course I was charged with indecent exposure. I told the truth to the judge and got the charge dropped to attempted indecent exposure. which was expunged months later. Thank god


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I went into an old country store one day to use the restroom. The guy said it was broke and to go out back. So I did and about half way through a state trooper came around the building. Of coruse I was charged with indecent exposure. I told the truth the the judge and got the charge dropped to attempted indecent exposure. which was exponged months later. Thank god



Giant waste of tax payers money right there.

Similar thing happened to my father except we were in the middle of the woods hunting.:blink: My 60 year old father decided to take a piss and a game warden gave him a citation!!!

That was more then a couple years ago and my father hasn't hunted since.
A sport he loved for over 40 years. The whole incident has turned him off all together.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's the deal. If you want to be a gang banging tough guy. Wear your baggies low and hang with the homies then you better be ready for the rest of us to not want to work with you after you get multiple felonies.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> With the labor market the way it is right now, the guy would have to be Thomas Edision's great-grandson for me to ever even consider hiring someone with a felony right now. There's too many good guys to pick from to fool around with someone who has an official record of using poor judgement.


 Every post of yours has some sentiment printed at the bottom that advocates god to do away with our president but you are too good of a person to work with someone who has made a mistake in life(almost like a real human)too err is human.Please cast the first stone from your throne. 
There are several jobs available that will not be as biased as mdshunk but in time it probably be easier, most nukes and high security jobs require no felony's within 5-7 years.So I guess the govorment is more forgiving than mdshunk.I have worked on a govorment job once with a guy who had served time for murder, he did his time and stayed clean to become a productive citizen and was allowed on this site to ply his trade and earn a living.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Every post of yours has some sentiment printed at the bottom that advocates god to do away with our president but you are too good of a person to work with someone who has made a mistake in life(almost like a real human)too err is human.


Fantastic. You hire him. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Every post of yours has some sentiment printed at the bottom that advocates god to do away with our president but you are too good of a person to work with someone who has made a mistake in life(almost like a real human)too err is human.Please cast the first stone from your throne.
> There are several jobs available that will not be as biased as mdshunk but in time it probably be easier, most nukes and high security jobs require no felony's within 5-7 years.So I guess the govorment is more forgiving than mdshunk.I have worked on a govorment job once with a guy who had served time for murder, he did his time and stayed clean to become a productive citizen and was allowed on this site to ply his trade and earn a living.


What are you his mother?
"my boy is a good boy".:laughing::laughing:


The government is forgivng, we know how good the government works. Let me guess, your union as in a worker not as an employer, and you take break at the exact same time everyday.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> What are you his mother?
> "my boy is a good boy".:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> The government is forgivng, we know how good the government works. Let me guess, your union as in a worker not as an employer, and you take break at the exact same time everyday.


I guess you are mdshunk protector? You know this same effort you are using could be used in a possitive manner instead of a personal attack on wether or not I an union (worker or owner) by the way you asked you do have mean intentions and hate leads your intentions, that is a shame, we can still be friends but you will have to make efforts in a possitive mannor.You do show more weakness than mdshunk though, maybe it is just an ego thing.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I guess you are mdshunk protector? You know this same effort you are using could be used in a possitive manner instead of a personal attack on wether or not I an union (worker or owner) by the way you asked you do have mean intentions and hate leads your intentions, that is a shame, we can still be friends but you will have to make efforts in a possitive mannor.You do show more weakness than mdshunk though, maybe it is just an ego thing.


Sure what ever dude, why would anyone want to get along with someone they think is an idiot? I don't want to associate with idiots especially one that probably has an excuse for everything. I don't really have a problem with someone who steels copper having their left hand chopped off. Or stealing anything for that matter. There would be a lot less theft and less prison over crowding if we could just midevil on the crooks.

And MD, makes the dos equis guy look lame.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I don't worry is someone is a felon or an ex con, I've worked with both. I can forgive and forget if they payed their time/fine.


On a personal level I agree with you 100%. I have no problem working with a felon, heck I even roomed with one for 3 weeks while on the road for work and he could make great dinners on a hot plate. :laughing:

But if I owned a business I would have to think like Marc.



MDShunk said:


> With the labor market the way it is right now, the guy would have to be Thomas Edision's great-grandson for me to ever even consider hiring someone with a felony right now. There's too many good guys to pick from to fool around with someone who has an official record of using poor judgement.



It has to be that way, if you have plenty of 'A' candidates why even consider a 'B' or less? 

I am pretty sure Marc sends workers to peoples homes, I would not want any business sending felons into my home with my wife and kids. Simple as that.





slickvic277 said:


> Similar thing happened to my father except we were in the middle of the woods hunting.:blink: My 60 year old father decided to take a piss and a game warden gave him a citation!!!




That is so F-ing stupid, in the middle of the woods? Where is he supposed to go. Where do backpackers go. That is some real stupid govt BS.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> On a personal level I agree with you 100%. I have no problem working with a felon, heck I even roomed with one for 3 weeks while on the road for work and he could make great dinners on a hot plate. :laughing:
> 
> But if I owned a business I would have to think like Marc.
> 
> ...



OK what about getting filmed pooping in a potted plant at the mall?
Where do we draw the line?

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80994140/





.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jrannis said:


> OK what about getting filmed pooping in a potted plant at the mall?
> Where do we draw the line?



:thumbup:

I think the line should fall somewhere between taking a leak in the woods and dropping a steamer in the malls landscaping. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> I guess you are mdshunk protector? You know this same effort you are using could be used in a possitive manner instead of a personal attack on wether or not I an union (worker or owner) by the way you asked you do have mean intentions and hate leads your intentions, that is a shame, we can still be friends but you will have to make efforts in a possitive mannor.You do show more weakness than mdshunk though, maybe it is just an ego thing.


And you said you didn't need a hug..... :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I think the line should fall somewhere between taking a leak in the woods and dropping a steamer in the malls landscaping. :laughing:


HA,
I laughed out loud. I didn't expect to see the word "steamer" today! :thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> With the labor market the way it is right now, the guy would have to be Thomas Edision's great-grandson for me to ever even consider hiring someone with a felony right now. There's too many good guys to pick from to fool around with someone who has an official record of using poor judgement.


 I agree.....100 percent...I wouldn't risk it..I dont care what the person knows...Once someone has crossed a certain line they have the propensity to do it again...all they need is the right conditions. I know plenty of great Electrical workers that have managed to go through life without stealing or commiting acts of violence...


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> And you said you didn't need a hug..... :laughing:


It is only a matter of you admitting how much you really love me.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Lets say a 27 year old electrian who has been married to a woman who has cheated, that said woman leaves, get her own place and procedes with her own life. 6 months later the electricians meets another woman who moves in with him, at 1 in the morning the ex breaks into the house and procedes to beating the electrican in the head while he sleeps but then gets up pushes the ex out the door then calls the cops who show up and put him in jail for cdv(a felony) Now is this person doomed to be shunned by all those who need to cast the first stone? This did actually happen to me and the next day charges were dropped by the judge but I spent the night in jail and faced a felony over someones personal attack on me only to be threatened to be exiled by those who need to cast the first stone. I just hope no one has that much hate in their souls to actually act the way they pose on this site.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Lets say a 27 year old electrian who has been married to a woman who has cheated, that said woman leaves, get her own place and procedes with her own life. 6 months later the electricians meets another woman who moves in with him, at 1 in the morning the ex breaks into the house and procedes to beating the electrican in the head while he sleeps but then gets up pushes the ex out the door then calls the cops who show up and put him in jail for cdv(a felony) Now is this person doomed to be shunned by all those who need to cast the first stone? This did actually happen to me and the next day charges were dropped by the judge but I spent the night in jail and faced a felony over someones personal attack on me only to be threatened to be exiled by those who need to cast the first stone. I just hope no one has that much hate in their souls to actually act the way they pose on this site.


Shacking up with a woman has a penalty. I'd say you got what you asked for.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I think the line should fall somewhere between taking a leak in the woods and dropping a steamer in the malls landscaping. :laughing:


hahaha!
I've never heard it called a "steamer"...that's particularly disgusting!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> hahaha!
> I've never heard it called a "steamer".


You might be to far south for that, but when the ground is cold ......


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> You might be to far south for that, but when the ground is cold ......


oh yeah it gets cold here, we'll have a week or so without it getting above freezing, like this past winter, it was in the mid teens for overnight lows...that should produce a wicked "steamer".


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Most of our employees have had issues in the past. Nearly all have been fired/rehired by us. Heck, several of our guys have actually been in jail when we rehired them. We have paid fines, legal bills, etc...

Most of our work is out of state, ten hour days seven days per week. We pay experienced jmen what most companies start new apprentices out at. Staffing issues abound, but my boss is adament about giving guys second chances (and third, fourths, fifths...) Our four largest competitors have pretty much the same philosophy.

Shrug...not all hope is lost. Does your record specifically identify the theft as copper?


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You might be to far south for that, but when the ground is cold ......


I always called it " Finishing the day with one sock"


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Shacking up with a woman has a penalty. I'd say you got what you asked for.


 I will give you that one, I should have known better than to live in sin. So mdshunk are you married? If so is it your first wife? Romans 7.2 We are all sinners the question was about your morals of shunning a person for life because of mistakes in their past. I do see this hard persona that is being played but see underneath a warm heart of gold. Good luck on which ever descision you make, it is bound to happen sooner or later, just let her know first.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> So mdshunk are you married? If so is it your first wife?


 Not that it's any of your business, but I've been married for 18 years now to my first and only wife.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Not that it's any of your business, but I've been married for 18 years now to my first and only wife.


 I had no ill will in my intent only a reference to a verse.I do believe in marriage and take my vow serious. Bless you and yours.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I just hit 30 yrs.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

My wife and I have had 4 blissful years of marriage....Four out of 32 isn't bad.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

10 years ago, I got rid of 320 pounds of ugly fat..... I got divorced. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 10 years ago, I got rid of 320 pounds of ugly fat..... I got divorced. :laughing:



I figured you just had your ass removed. :jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> My wife and I have had 4 blissful years of marriage....Four out of 32 isn't bad.


 
You know 4 years (out of 32)IS pretty good. My friend told his mom he was not happy being married and was going to leave. She told him right quick. No one is happy being married. You have ups and downs and once you make that vow unless one of you dies whistling2 that you live with it. It is hard for two people to make one life. Where there is a will there is a way. Most of my generation has no will and wants everything to come easy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I figured you just had your ass removed. :jester:



Same thing.:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 10 years ago, I got rid of 320 pounds of ugly fat..... I got divorced. :laughing:


 
No wonder you work for yourself....you couldn't feed something that large working for someone even if you were paid union wages.:laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> No wonder you work for yourself....you couldn't feed something that large working for someone even if you were paid union wages.:laughing:


 Corn is cheap in Iowa.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> I figured you just had your ass removed. :jester:


 you can do that!? Then you wouldnt have to s........ nevermind :jester::laughing:

~Matt


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, thought it said "Gettin hard with a felony"


----------

